# pain in the neck



## minime (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all, I would be really interested if anyone out there has suffered from a stiff sore neck on one side, unable to move it from side to side. New to this thyroid problem and not sure at all. Also my voice can be quite hoarse at times especially in the morning and evening and there is a clicking in my jaw.
I,ve only had this thyroid crap for a short time and feel sorry for all you guys out there suffering for years. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 911* (May 25, 2007)

Hi Minime,
I was only diagnosed approx 6 weeks ago and had RAI last week. One of my symptons was a sore and stiff neck. The pain and stiffness is centred on the right side of my neck radiating to the back of my neck where there seems to be a swelling just to the right of my spinal column. My endo dismissed this as a symtom but I have only been experiencing this problem since the onset of my other symptoms - so draw your own conclusion!!! 
From what I can gather symptoms are very individual and the list of symptoms is not exhaustive. We know our own bodies so need to listen to what it is telling us.
Take care
911*


----------



## minime (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi 911
I'm still waiting on my appointment with endo, hope it wont be too long. I will discuss this and let you know what their conclusion is. My pain and stiffness is on my left side and like you the pain carries down the back of my neck. How are you feeling after your RAI are your symptoms any better?? I hope so.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## seohillbilly (Jul 18, 2007)

minime said:


> Hi all, I would be really interested if anyone out there has suffered from a stiff sore neck on one side, unable to move it from side to side. New to this thyroid problem and not sure at all. Also my voice can be quite hoarse at times especially in the morning and evening and there is a clicking in my jaw.
> I,ve only had this thyroid crap for a short time and feel sorry for all you guys out there suffering for years. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi. I just joined this message board and was interested in your situation. I recently was diagnosed with a thyroid goiter, multi-nodular. They're not testing the nodules yet because they say they're too small to be of concern.  I have stiff neck---my muscles on both sides of the neck get really tight and sore so I can't move my head side-to-side. Sometimes the pain goes down to the middle of my back. Also, I am hoarse some every day, but not all the time. It may be my imagination, but it seems like sometimes when I am hoarse, there is associated pain in the back of my neck. I can't say that these symptoms are related to the goiter, but they all came along with the goiter. I finally worked up my nerve to see an ENT specialist. He was unable to see my vocal cords with the simple procedure, so now I have to wait another week for him to do the through-the-nose and down the hatch procedure. Did the doctor tell you your goiter was causing hoarseness and the neck stiffness? My doctor didn't think so, which has me worrying that I have something even worse. Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## minime (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Suzanne,
Sorry to hear you are poorly. Since my posting in June my symptoms have eased somewhat. The pain in my neck has gone and also the hoarseness in my voice. I am slightly out of range in my blood tests my endo is not too concerned at the moment although I am on propranolol for shakes and fast heartbeat. My symptoms change from month to month so I dont know if my levels go up and down themselves. The endo likes the wait and see approach. I am hyperthyroid what about you? Do you have any other symptoms you are worried about. The only tests I had done were chest xray and ecg along with more blood tests not sure if a scan should be done to check for goiter or not. Unfortunately I am pretty dumb when it comes to all this thyroid stuff. 

Minime:rolleyes:


----------



## thimbleisland (Sep 18, 2007)

I get the same thing, my doctor says its very common with any thyroid problem.


----------



## raii (Nov 15, 2007)

minime said:


> Hi all, I would be really interested if anyone out there has suffered from a stiff sore neck on one side, unable to move it from side to side. New to this thyroid problem and not sure at all. Also my voice can be quite hoarse at times especially in the morning and evening and there is a clicking in my jaw.
> I,ve only had this thyroid crap for a short time and feel sorry for all you guys out there suffering for years. Any help would be appreciated.


hiya im raii im 17 and have underactive thyriod your the first person ive contacted through this and ive had the condision since i was 8 and justabout getting used to it i used to get the clicking in my jaw alot when i used to yawn and then after a while it started lockin so i couldnt open my mouth all the way without clicking it ,


----------



## mcotant (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm so excited to see this. I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My neck on the left and up high between my shoulder blades bothers me a lot. My joints of my thumbs hurt, too. I've just started taking the hormone and I'm praying it helps with all of it. I read in an article that carbs contribute to muscle pain and weakness. My doctor suggest very high protein diet and very few carbs and no simple sugars. I'll try anything.


----------



## mcotant (Nov 19, 2007)

My neck has hurt for so long, but I was just diagnosed with hypothyroid. I read an article that said that eating carbs makes muscle pain worse with thyroid problems. My doctor said true and she suggests very high protein diet. I just started taking the pills and will try the diet. The muscle pain is bothering me so much right now so I'll try anything. Hope you feel better.


----------



## heytheredelia (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi I'm writing this from my bed. Just returned from work and feel as if I can't possibly get any more symptoms of undiagnosed thyroid problems, but now I have pain in my neck and shoulders and in my upper left cheek. Went to Doctor on Thursday, he took blood on Friday and I'm awaiting the results. I really don't want to take time off work but I'm unable to carry out the simplest tasks without making mistakes. 
Does any one know if a neck injury can induce this condition or is it as my doctor says - my age!!? (42)


----------



## Susiehq (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, sounds like me...

Heytheredelia - thyroid is a mystery, but some people/experts believe it can be brought on by life trauma, trauma in the body, and so on. Also, many women over 40 develop thyroid problems. So, your guess is as good as anyone's. Bottom line, stick by your guns until you are feeling better.

For all of you, I was having clicking in the joints as well. I started seeing a chiropractor some 10 years ago, shortly before being diagnosed with thyroid issues. Funny, he picked up on something from the beginning.

Anyway, I have a great chiropractor - I have TMJ (jaw goes out of place) and he uses a spring loaded punch to tweak it back into place, as well as the neck and between my shoulders. He is absolutely terrific. It is well worth investigating. I must tell you, however, my personal opinion is the fella's that twist you in a pretzel don't seem to help. I don't relax enough for that kind of adjustment and I changed to a chiropractor that was closer to my home, thinking it wouldn't make a difference. Well, was I wrong! This one actually damaged my upper back before Christmas and I made an emergency appointment with my old chiropractor on the 27th and he was appalled at what was done. He said that is why chiropractors get such a bad rap.

Anyway, I hope this helps. It is worth investigating if you get some relief, at any rate.


----------

